# Robin Sage



## Cyberchp (Jul 18, 2012)

I went through Robin Sage in October.  Looks like the latest Robin Sage starts in a few days.  Extended North Carolina weather reports show some 100 degree days and thunderstorms.  Good luck to these troops!


----------



## x SF med (Jul 18, 2012)

bah, the Bearded One, Sherrif Nottingham and Commandante Duarte arre no longer playing in Pineland, it's soft now....  (if this means nothing to you, don't worry, it's an inside thing for older 18's...)

and another response is, "WTF?...  Why's the Recep Party so small?...  This is the alt dz?  We have to hump how far to link up with the main party?  Oh, this is gonna suck, we have to be there in 6 hours and its 35 kliks and it's either mountain or swamp or both....   this is so gonna suck....  Watcha gonna do PL?"


----------



## Dame (Jul 18, 2012)

x SF med said:


> "Watcha gonna do PL?"


----------



## Cyberchp (Jul 18, 2012)

x SF med said:


> ...This is the alt dz? We have to hump how far to link up with the main party? Oh, this is gonna suck, we have to be there in 6 hours and its 35 kliks and it's either mountain or swamp or both.... this is so gonna suck.... Watcha gonna do PL?"


 
Oh man I just remember humping along those powerlines and uphill for ever.  Eyes on the prize.  Just go with it and know eventually it will end :-"


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jul 19, 2012)

We must have had the same lane...

SBG sends.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Infil... *shudder*.  Good luck to the new Robin Sage students.  Long live the land of the long-leaf pine!


----------



## x SF med (Jul 19, 2012)

(SR enlisted Student on team)...okay, who brought the plastic army men for the sand tables?   Hey, LT wasn't that your job?

(1LTp...)   I thought those were for my collection at the BOQ....  I really needed the pink ones...

remainder of the team shakes heads and comes up with alternatives that will satisfy the grader and g-chief....  maybe....


----------



## Cyberchp (Jul 19, 2012)

x SF med said:


> (SR enlisted Student on team)...okay, who brought the plastic army men for the sand tables? Hey, LT wasn't that your job?
> 
> (1LTp...) *I thought those were for my collection at the BOQ.... I really needed the pink ones...*
> 
> remainder of the team shakes heads and comes up with alternatives that will satisfy the grader and g-chief.... maybe....


 


First question upon entry to a new post and it's lunchtime... Where's the BOQ?


----------



## x SF med (Jul 20, 2012)

Cyberchp said:


> First question upon entry to a new post and it's lunchtime... Where's the BOQ?


 

Back at Bragg, back in the day...  there used to be one...  and Student O's were housed there for their time at the Q....


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 20, 2012)

if it means anything, I got slapped....:-/....a few times by the bearded one.


----------

